# Puzzle



## mphillips_9050 (3 mo ago)

I am trying to make a large wall puzzle for a project for my kids. I wanted it to be about 24x44" when put together so I am trying to print 1 piece at a time so I can cut them out and laminate them but no matter which way I try to print it, they do not fit together correctly. I can't keep wasting my ink! Please help. I only have a regular classroom printer so I can only print on normal 8.5x11 paper. I tried to find a website that would allow me to break this image up into individual puzzle pieces to print them 1 at a time, but no luck. There is no budget for this project, so I need to be able to print it myself.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If some are vertical and some horizontal, they're never going to fit. If you had a commercial printer, you would still have trouble after drawing the lines and attempting to cut as this shows:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You want A0 (An "A" and a Zero) size paper, which is a shade over 33" x almost 47" (841mm X 1189mm).

You can get your image printed on A0 paper at places like these.









Poster Printing A0 A1 A2 A3 A4 Print Your Own Artwork - Etsy


This Digital Prints item by CustomMusicPrints has 526 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on Dec 25, 2022




www.etsy.com













Paper Sizes: Standard A0-A4 Imperial Metric JPEG TIFF - Etsy


This Patterns & Blueprints item by RetroPosterShopPrint has 3 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on Sep 5, 2022




www.etsy.com





I don't know how you would stamp-out the puzzle pieces though.


----------

